# Scratch fixing - Black paint, door handle.



## leeweedon (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi!

How would I go about fixing this scratch on the passenger door handle of my new freelander! It has metallic santorini black paint.


Thanks

Lee


----------



## leeweedon (Apr 7, 2013)

Anyone? Ideas? I really don't want to start trying to guess! haha


----------



## danb85 (May 15, 2008)

how deep is it? can you feel it with your fingernail?


----------



## leeweedon (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes you can feel it with finger nail, but I wouldn't go as far as it say it was deep...


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Try Gtechniq P1, it's great for small scratches, just keep spritzing with water to prolong work life, you will be amazed at how good it is.


----------



## Smithyc1987 (Feb 2, 2013)

Wetsand with 2000 then buff out with something like 3m fast cut 3


----------

